# How Do you know that She's a Witch



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I just finished this today.

The pattern is from 1959...

The skirt is a design called "Bellknobs and Broomsticks" by Alexander Henry... the bodice is in dupioni silk.

I did a decorative stitching w/ beading on the neckline and coordinated the hat with the same detailing.

Since I'm having a party for the boys and their friends, I wanted to make sure that as the Mom-hostess that I was dressed appropriately.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job. Love the detail around the neck and the fabric!!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Very Martha! I love the stitching! And the ankle strap shoes.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Very cute! and very appropriate


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very impressive. You are obviously quite a skilled seamstress.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lovely Kelly. I've seen that thing you are holding, but never knew how to use it. Thanks for showing me how.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. I love the neckline. Great detail!!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, that is impressive sewing artistry. I'm a bit off the cuff with my work, your tailoring is wonderful.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Soo very nice...............


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you all sooo much for your kind comments! I loved making this and I'm really looking forward to the kids' party!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That looks awesome, great job on the costume. I have that fabric also but I use mine for a cover over one of my collection cabinets for my Halloween party.Looks much better on you. I really like that dress fabric.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So how DO we know she's a witch? She casts spells on the eight ball

Beautiful as always, Ms W, and so is the outfit


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow! That is very nice work, and...


Ms. Wicked said:


> ... the bodice is in dupioni silk.


 isn't silk hard to work with?


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

[quote How do you know when she's a witch?


























[/quote]
When you meet her divorce attorney???????


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Mar 14, 2015)

*You are truly talented*


----------

